#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: hazardous area classification for underground valves

## jay1111

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: hazardous area classification for underground valves

----------


## Safeti

check EN - ISO 60079-10-1 and requirement on ventilation available.

----------


## inconel

Thanks

----------

